# Spike Lee to Direct Ali G in Star-Studded NBA on TNT On-Air Campaign



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaquille O’Neal, Kobe Bryant, Dwyane Wade, Amare Stoudemire, Ben Wallace, Steve Nash, Richard Jefferson and TNT Announcers Ernie Johnson, Charles Barkley, Kenny Smith and Reggie Miller join in for TNT’s NBA Promos

Turner Network Television (TNT) unveiled its latest on-air NBA promotional campaign today, utilizing comedian Sacha Baron Cohen in his popular HBO-persona “Ali G,” star of HBO’s Emmy-award nominated ‘Da Ali G Show,’ to build on the network’s highly successful Let The Truth Be Told NBA platform from the past two seasons. In the spots, directed once again by Spike Lee, Ali G interviews some of the NBA’s brightest stars, clearly unaware of common NBA terms and the origins of his guests.

The campaign, produced by Spike DDB, features NBA All-Stars Shaquille O’Neal (Miami Heat), Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat), Kobe Bryant (LA Lakers), Ben Wallace (Detroit Pistons), Amare Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns), Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns) and rising star and 2004 US Olympian Richard Jefferson (NJ Nets). The spots also include TNT’s Emmy-award winning studio team of Ernie Johnson, Charles Barkley and Kenny Smith, along with TNT’s newest analyst Reggie Miller.

“Using Ali G as the comedic centerpiece of our NBA campaign allows us to creatively promote TNT NBA Thursday while amplifying ‘The Truth’ message through his unique brand of humor,” said Jeff Gregor, senior vice president of sports marketing and programming for TNT and TBS.

http://www.sportsfeatures.com/PressPoint/show.php?id=25318


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

check out the new ads:

http://alt.tnt.tv/nba/popup.htm

http://www.tnt.tv/sports/

http://www.respectandtruth.com/?utm..._medium=brandmail&utm_content=nash_underpants


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Too funny.. Love the new Nash one..


----------

